# Hawk vs. Stock



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

I replaced my front brake pads w/Hawk racing pads. I noticed the difference immediately. It takes less pedal pressure to acheive the same braking effect. 
I noticed while changing the pads that the friction material on the stock pads was tapered on either side, (WTF?) so you wouldn't have full surface contact between the pads and rotor until the friction material was half gone. Does anyone know if there's a legitimate reason/purpose for this?- other than making the pads need to be replaced sooner.  I will upload the pics of the pads side by side that I took, so you can check them out.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, pics apreciated when you get time.

I remember when I did new 6 piston calipers, larger slotted and drilled rotors and pads on my car prior to this one and man what a difference.

So many people spend thousands upon thousands of dollars to make their cars go faster and faster and never spend a dime to make it stop quicker with less brake fade when hot lapping etc.

Good job man.

I want some better rotors and pads too, then again I want everything lol.

Maybe I will hit the lotto!

Is the brake fade any better on extended highway trips like in stop and go traffic with just a pad change? I know they have the rotors out already for the 04's and the price isn't too bad.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

The stock pads are a joke. Couldn't believe how small they actually were. I went with C5 pads. AC Delco ceramics up front and still stock in the rear. Very noticeable difference. And they don't dust near as bad as the stockers.


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*pics of pads.*

The pics. were approved and they show up in my pic. gallery. (Clicky on the "My GTO photos" link under my name on the left hand side of the post.)

Maximental


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Awesome pics thanks, I want to do both of these mods now. Just wires for now though I can do the plugs later. Where did you buy yours at?


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> Awesome pics thanks, I want to do both of these mods now. Just wires for now though I can do the plugs later. Where did you buy yours at?


 I'm not sure if I should do this since the site is not a sponsor, but I'll take the heat if it's not cool. I got them from Thunder Racing. Here's a link, http://www.thunderracing.com. Moderator: hope it's okay, and thanks for inserting my pix into the posts.

Maximental


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks,

I have shopped at TR for a long time and if they are not a sponsor maybe they should be? They are on practiclly every LS1 site there is and have proven themselves reputable in my opinion. I will get these ordered soon thanks again!


----------



## bigb76180 (Feb 10, 2005)

The reason they taper the ends of the stock pads is to help get rid of alot of the tip in brake squel and it also helps cool them a bit not to try and help them wear out faster or anything like that. I would bet money that the stock pads would last longer than your aftermarket ones they probley won't stop as well but it is a give and take sort of thing. :cheers


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

bigb76180 said:


> The reason they taper the ends of the stock pads is to help get rid of alot of the tip in brake squel and it also helps cool them a bit not to try and help them wear out faster or anything like that. I would bet money that the stock pads would last longer than your aftermarket ones they probley won't stop as well but it is a give and take sort of thing. :cheers


That is true on the taper but just about every pad out there is tapered. Problem with the GTO pad is its incredibly small. I don't think it'll last as long as an aftermarket pad because of that. Why they didn't take the material all the way out to the edge of the plate is anybody's guess. Probably why they fade so fast.

Wonder if the '05 pads are the same way?


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

*Installation Procedure*

OK...I've gone through too many cars over the years to ever getting around to change brake pads myself. What is actually involved in changing out the pads? If there's one thing about my GTO that I haven't been completely satisfied with, it's the braking performance, so this is an upgrade that I'd certainly like to perform.

Any feedback here?


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

The worst thing about changing the brake pads for me was the fact that someone on the production line went a little crazy with the lock-tite on the caliper bolts. I nearly broke my ratchet trying to get them out. Other than that it is very simple. It would be somewhat involved to explain the whole procedure in a post, though. If you haven't done it before, you would probably find a set of pictures handy as well. Any automotive repair manual would be a good resource for you as far as this stuff goes. All disc brakes are pretty much the same basic design. You might also want to look around on-line for some instructions. If I didn't have my job, kids, etc. I would be happy to help more, but I think you can find what you need. :cheers 

Happy Motoring,

Maximental


----------



## OK GTO (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm interested in getting those pads. Do you have a part number? Where did you get them and how much did they cost? Thanks


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

PM sent.

Maximental


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

Think your brakes are crappy?

Check your Road & Track. GTO stops shorter than a 360 Ferrari.

60 - 0 80 - 0
360 = 125ft 221ft

GTO = 121ft 218ft
Changing the pads will give your brakes a faster bite but any thing that stops faster than a 360 is great in my book!

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Okay.*



GTO-TO-GO said:


> Changing the pads will give your brakes a faster bite but any thing that stops faster than a 360 is great in my book!
> 
> GTO-TO-GO


Well, all things considered, better is still better.
In my case, I get the chance to go on an occasional romp through the mountain twisties, or zoom across desert plains. Oregon has a little bit of everything, as do some other states. I enjoy it all. I am really looking forward to window down cruise time this summer. I want my car to be the best it can be when I take it out to play. :cheers 

Happy Motoring,

Maximental


----------

